# Ziva Smiles...



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

9 Months old (and only a measly 4.2#..she's a Miniature Pinscher)....look at those pearly whites! (She's raw fed) no she isn't growling she just LOVES to smile:









Caught Mid Smile:









Did you know that you can shred Rabbits feet? Ziva does lol


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL my Popi does the same thing, it's SO awkward.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Love that smile! And of course those PRM fed pearly whites!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that's a smile? LOL

she's magnificent....but i have to ask...aren't you afraid of her weight and her getting underfoot? or is she real good about dancing away?


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

LOL, she's pretty good at getting out of the way. I have 4.3# Chihuahua as well...and a 70# golden retriever


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Love it!!!! That must be a min pin thing... I know three other minpins (and one crested) that smile too! My coworkers even does it on cue... LOL


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

Too cute..what a little ham !!! She looks like she is taking complete glory in knowing she shred that rabbits foot too  lol


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Too cute! What an adorable little baby!!


----------

